# Piano piece



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

People who responded to my Symphony thread, all suggested that I should write shorter and smaller pieces. So this is what came out in 10 minutes time.
Anyone interested in the score: send me a PM
Link:



I know about the dissonance near the end, so no need to inform me.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Why don't you take more time and actually come with a more polished piece of music that is not 25 seconds long? Writing for the piano is sort of difficult just because of playability. I think that developing your 4 part writing would be good to do. Why not try a string quartet or SATB choral music? Even a woodwind quartet would be nice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

If you only wrote it in 10 minutes it'll end up sounding thoughtless anyway. Try some harmony exercises, do some music theory, come up with something in 4 parts and spend more time on it making sure you know exactly what you're doing.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Allright, I'll work on it. Thanks for the criticism guys!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

DaDirkNL said:


> I know about the dissonance near the end


Actually, "The Dissonance Near The End" is perfect title for this composition.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont understand why newbies always think it is impressive to make music as fast as possible. Like coag said "it sounds thoughtless". No offence though.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I suppose thoughtless is apt enough, but what I prefer, since that is what it is,
"sounds like you wrote that in about ten minutes -- though written, as in written down / notated, is really stretching the imagination.

So, person eager to make and compose music: take your time to write something down, change things, think about what you are writing down, get it into some set final version. Keep your endeavors short, 16 bars, 32-6 measures of something. Look at and listen to the ideas in it and then give it some shape. 

Do that 999 times, and the music will begin to have shape, and substance, and you will develop the skills to say something longer than a few seconds. This is real work that even those well-known and the most famous went through, and there is no stepping around it to the quick hit and instant result.


----------

